
graphql-tools-fork can now merge types - yaacovcr
https://github.com/yaacovCR/graphql-tools-fork/blob/master/src/test/testTypeMerging.ts
======
yaacovcr
As an alternative to Apollo Federation, requiring no annotations (or control)
of subschemas.

Can be combined with schema transforms to rename types prior to merging!

Supports subscriptions.

New transforms also allow for hoisting and wrapping of fields.

Contributions/suggestions welcome.

